

Ember.js 1.0 Prerelease - patr1ck
http://emberjs.com/blog/2012/08/03/ember-1-0-prerelease/

======
krelian
Off topic but can a another Windows user can tell me if the text looks
horrible to you as it does to me? <http://i.imgur.com/rooNb.png>

I know Chrome has bad font rendering problems on Windows but this is just
atrocious. Also FF is a bit better but not by much. This usually happens to me
with webfonts only. The fact that I see so little complaints about this online
make me think that perhaps it has something to do with my system.

edit: an even worse example <http://i.imgur.com/XTATn.png>

~~~
qatalo
this is a generic windows issue. usually noticed by users who switch over to
it after using a mac for a while. lets just say font-aliasing is not one of
windows strengths.

~~~
nilliams
Whilst you're right that Windows fonts are generally rendered poorly in
comparison to Mac/Linux, this is especially an issue with web-fonts afaict.
Web-safe fonts like Arial, Georgia etc look (pretty much) fine under Windows.

In fact I think something else is at work here, because actually the main font
this site is using is 'Lato' which looks just fine under Windows if you search
for it at <http://www.google.com/webfonts>

------
lucasjans
I've looked at Ember.js in the past, but frankly, I've been intimidated by the
lack of good documentation and examples. I'm not an expert like some of you
and I really need good tutorials. Backbone excels because of the large
community. Knockout has some killer walkthroughs -
<http://learn.knockoutjs.com/>. Now that Ember.js 1.0 is on the horizon, is
this getting better? I want to learn!

~~~
woadwarrior01
I recently tried angular.js and then chose Ember.js, I ended up struggling
with it for about a week, after which it was easy enough. Since then, I've
written two relatively simple internal apps with it in less than a week.

~~~
batgaijin
Hmm, I recently decided to get into the webapp/js stuff and decided to start
with Ember, but the lack of documentation was too much for me. Now I'm
learning angular and I love it.

Could you elucidate more on your decision? Specifically, was anything harder
in angular/easier in ember?

~~~
woadwarrior01
Firstly, I haven't been into webdev for a long time. I've been working on iOS
for a little over 2 years now and given that prior, I found the semantics of
ember.js to be a little more intuitive than angular.js.

At my current gig, I'm working on a vehicle fleet routing system, where my
primary focus is essentially on getting the core algorithm right. I could have
delegated to UI to someone else, who is better at these things than me. But
eventually I had some free time and decided to do it on my own. Most of the UI
is around a big Google Map, and given the limited time, I couldn't figure out
how to write a wrapper view around it with Angular.js but with Ember it was
fairly straightforward. It's very likely that I haven't explored Angular
enough, but my primary focus here was to ship it to our internal users asap.
Also, since I'd proudly told my boss that I don't need a front end guy, I had
to get something working to save face. If Ember didn't work, I would've tried
Backbone.js. BTW, like everyone else, I love the simplicity of Backbone.js.

Also, the ng-* attributes in angular templates feel a tad bit unpleasant.
Handlebars templates OTOH, were very familiar. Probably because I'd used
Mustache templates in an iOS project some time ago.

Actually, I found the documentation of Ember.js to be pretty good. There
aren't enough examples around, but the documentation is pretty decent. Besides
that, I learnt quite a bit of advanced undocumented APIs from Clemens Müller's
blog (<http://code418.com/>).

------
sudonim
really excited about this. We've been using Ember.js for a few months and I've
been really impressed by the people in the community (at least in NYC).

Here are some slides from a presentation my cofounder did about our journey
from first commit to production deploy in 10 days:

[https://speakerdeck.com/u/jrallison/p/building-customerio-
wi...](https://speakerdeck.com/u/jrallison/p/building-customerio-with-emberjs)

~~~
kanja
Where is the community congregating in nyc? I've missed out.

------
taterbase
I really do love what Ember brings but I need, need, need a production ready
persistence layer. Backbone has me spoiled in that area.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Also prototype ninja'ing is on by default. It has a run loop in an event-
driven browser.

~~~
wycats
> It has a run loop in an event-driven browser

The "run loop" hooks into the existing browser's event loop in order to
coalesce side-effects. This is exactly the same thing that the browser does
when you make a number of changes to the DOM in an event handler.

There is nothing strange going on here.

------
nestlequ1k
Stupid question maybe, but has coffeescript support been talked about at all?

I've had issues with ember and coffeescript before because of some of the
choices they've made on how to declare models.

~~~
tomdale
CoffeeScript doesn't support the hooks we need to make its class system work
with Ember.js' object model, but Yehuda and I have both worked on a large-
scale Ember.js application written in CoffeeScript and it was fine.

------
Axsuul
Yay real excited about this! I'm currently a Backbone.js junkie but I'm
looking for something more opinionated and less boilerplatey. Nice to see
Ember.js maturing. Let's see some more documentation!

~~~
aroman
I'm in the same boat. While I definitely appreciate Backbone for what it tries
to be (and it excels at that, in my experience), I find myself somewhat unsure
at times if I'm deviating too much from best practices. Not that I need
someone to hold my hand, but a lot of times when using backbone for my non-
trivial app, I got the feeling I was reinventing a wheel.

For example: view clean-up (the zombie problem), model relations, alternative
transport layers (socket.io), and view nesting.

I did however often greatly appreciate the elegance and simplicity of
Backbone's source code and design, as well as for introducing me to the
fantastic Underscore library, which I now make much use of both client-side as
well as in Node.

I think I'll wait until the first 1.x release to consider porting my app over,
or perhaps not depending on how Backbone 1.0 turns out.

Excellent work by both teams.

------
waterside81
I'm confused about how this or similar offerings like backbone would fit into
an existing web app framework like django. Would you even use this for django
or rails? Because at the surface, it seems like I'd have to retype my model
definitions in JavaScript (or at least code generate them) and then use some
JavaScript templating system instead of django's.

Can anybody shed some light on this for me?

~~~
Bjartr
I've been messing around a little with ember lately, I'm no expert, but from
what I've tried using ember-data you can define the models directly from a
REST endpoint response and pass that to your views or have other properties be
dependent on them without ever explicitly specifying those fields exist.

------
jasdeepnarang
we were planning to use Ember.js in our production app last week, but dropped
the idea of using it after learning that API might change in 1.0 release at
Throne Of JS (<http://throneofjs.com>)

Now, that we are much closer to 1.0 release, We'll re-visit the idea! The
whole team was highly impressed by it.

------
outside1234
congrats guys - looking forward to dropping it into my app and giving it a try
this week!

